# Doe with closed/blind teat



## goatsnmore (Feb 22, 2011)

We had a doe deliver last night. She had twin bucklings. They latched on just fine so we figured all was good. Today, we noticed one side of the udder was quite full. Upon examining the teat, we found there is absoultely no opening, no hole. She is quite full on that side. The kids are nursing fine on the other side. 

This is an angora doe and we do not know if she has kidded before. We've owned her since last fall.

Do we let the one side, eventually dry up and let the kids nurse off only one side....supplementing if necessary? 

Thoughts?

Thanks!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Are you absolutely sure... there is no orifice? Maybe the teat plug... isn't allowing you to see that there is an opening.... sometimes.. it takes a while to unblock the teat plug..... work at it a while lightly scrape the teat end and it may help unplug that...also try milking.. to get that plug out.. if that is the case...

If there isn't ...an orifice... you may have to have a vet take a look ...she needs relief ...and milked....I don't know what can be done...but she will suffer ...may get mastitis...and explode a teat ect.... if you can't get some milk out...


----------



## goatsnmore (Feb 22, 2011)

We're completely sure that there is no hole. We looked closely, it's smooth skin and closed off.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I 'd get a hold of a good goat vet......maybe even a cow vet ...would maybe have an idea on what to do....... I am so sorry.....  :hug:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh my gosh...that's the weirdest thing. Can you get a pic? 

I guess if the kids can only get milk from one side, that other side will dry up on it's own, but the side that can be milked will be awfully large. But if the kids aren't getting enough then i'd go ahead and supplement...if it looks like they are then they should be fine. But I agree with Pam...maybe have a vet take a look and see if anything can be done.


----------



## Hollowdweller (May 5, 2011)

If the teat is really blind and you aren't willing to spend a bunch of money that may not help anyway your only option is to cull that animal. 

I'd be careful about keeping anything out of them either.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

You might take a close look at the teats of the babies. Sometimes when the doelings are born with fish tail teats one is removed at birth. It could be that the breeder removed the working one and left the fake one.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I would have a vet see her...there may be a way to make an orifice if the canal is there. Also, goathiker made a good point, and that should be considered as well.


----------



## yellowstone (Jan 9, 2011)

This happened in our herd this year. The doe had an orifice, and milk in that half of the udder, but the connection between teat and udder wasn't there -- milk wouldn't come down into the teat at all. Vet said he could make a pathway (forget what he called it) to the teat to drain the milk, but it would always scar over again... so she will never be a milker. We dried her off as quick as possible (thankfully she actually dried off) and watched closely for any sign of infection. Fortunately she never showed any infection signs and we gave her away to someone who promised to never never let her get close to a buck again. So it worked out ok for us in terms of the doe surviving and luckily we found someone who wanted a pet. Good luck!


----------

